# Behold, the Taser Sword!



## Grenadier (Mar 5, 2013)

While it may seem crude, I have to admit, it does look quite promising.  

http://youtu.be/0F-VVjqarZE


----------



## celtic_crippler (Mar 5, 2013)

Down South we call that a "cattle prod". LOL

Seriously, that's pretty cool. When slicing your opponent to bits isn't enough, use a taser sword! Cut and cauterize all at once!


----------



## Dirtymeat (Mar 5, 2013)

Another new item form the Acme Corporation, It slices!&#65279; It dices! It cauterizes!


----------



## Unreal Combat (Mar 5, 2013)

Heh, I can see someone going all Mortal Kombat with this.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 5, 2013)

Put that stunning capacity into the tip of an epee.  Fencers already have electric cords connected to their swords.  Batteries could be worn as a belt with the cord running from that to the weapon.


----------



## Drasken (Mar 5, 2013)

That's pretty awesome actually. But I think we should have skipped this and gone straight for lightsabers.


----------



## lklawson (Mar 5, 2013)

Same as an anime sword as far as I'm concerned.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 5, 2013)

lklawson said:


> Same as an anime sword as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk


Best used with the Hiten Mitsurugi style.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 5, 2013)

Cute.
Of course, you're going to need to temper and anneal that blade quite often....

I do like the idea of replacing the button on an epee with a tazer though. It would make epee matches a lot more interesting to watch. :rofl:


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 5, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> Cute.
> Of course, you're going to need to temper and anneal that blade quite often....
> 
> I do like the idea of replacing the button on an epee with a tazer though. It would make epee matches a lot more interesting to watch. :rofl:


The flick would get some teeth!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 5, 2013)

Watching him show how the sword charges, I was reminded of the scene in _Just Married_ in which Aston Kutchers character tries to force the US plug on a vibrator into the European socket, setting fire to the lovely Castle...


----------



## arnisador (Mar 5, 2013)

I'll take two, please.


----------



## pgsmith (Mar 6, 2013)

Besides the fact that it's fake, the basic idea is pretty stupid in my opinion. Seems a bit of overkill to stab someone and taser their heart directly, as if sticking a sword into it wouldn't handle things well enough.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 6, 2013)

pgsmith said:


> Besides the fact that it's fake, the basic idea is pretty stupid in my opinion. Seems a bit of overkill to stab someone and taser their heart directly, as if sticking a sword into it wouldn't handle things well enough.


Not if you're fighting Lord Makoto Shishio and his gunpower charged sword attacks.


----------



## pgsmith (Mar 6, 2013)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Not if you're fighting Lord Makoto Shishio and his gunpower charged sword attacks.



  You made me have to go look that up!


----------



## zDom (Mar 8, 2013)

It gives you a better non-lethal option: smackin' 'em with the flat of the sword has always been there but this gives that option a little.. boost.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jul 16, 2014)

Looks cool. A good prelude to a lightsaber.


----------



## donald1 (Jul 16, 2014)

That sounded cool in words and sorted of interesting on the video (i can see it now...)  me taze slashing something actually to a certain degree i don't want it cause I don't want to taze myself...


----------

